# rdate mit ipv6: timeout ohne ipv6 i.O

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, das ich die Zeit nicht mehr abgleichen kann.

```
flammenflitzer olaf # rdate -s time.uni-potsdam.de

rdate: timeout for time.uni-potsdam.de

flammenflitzer olaf # rdate -s time.fu-berlin.de

rdate: timeout for time.fu-berlin.de
```

Vorher 2007? habe ich

```
ntpdate ntp1.ptb.de
```

genutzt. (Weiß aber nicht mehr, in welchem Paket das war.)

MfGLast edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Feb 02, 2009 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

```
net-misc/ntp
```

 für das Problem des fehlenden ntpdate...

----------

## mv

Vielleicht hast Du etwas an Deinem Netz geändert. Kannst Du die Server denn anpingen?

Möglicherweise geht es mit net-misc/openrdate?

----------

## b3cks

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> net-misc/ntp
> ```
> ...

 

Wer nicht immer das komplette NTP-Package installieren möchte, nur um gelegentlich mal die Zeit zu synchen, kann auch gut und gerne net-misc/netdate verwenden.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer olaf # ping -c3 www.fu-berlin.de

PING www.fu-berlin.de (160.45.170.10) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.fu-berlin.de (160.45.170.10): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=37.0 ms

64 bytes from www.fu-berlin.de (160.45.170.10): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=37.5 ms

64 bytes from www.fu-berlin.de (160.45.170.10): icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=38.5 ms

--- www.fu-berlin.de ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 10465ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 37.002/37.700/38.513/0.661 ms

flammenflitzer olaf # 
```

----------

## mv

Es kann natürlich immer noch sein, dass iptables oder Dein Router (oder Dein Provider?) die entsprechenden Ports sperrt.

----------

## 69719

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> flammenflitzer olaf # ping -c3 www.fu-berlin.de
> 
> ...

 

www.fu-berlin.de spielt dabei keinerlei rolle, da es um time.fu-berlin.de geht.

Ich würde mal ein wenig im Netzwerk sniffen.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich kann auch nur bestätigen das es vermutlich an deinem Netzwerk liegt, den 

```
rdate -s time.fu-berlin.de
```

funkt hier einwandfrei.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe 3 Gentoo Rechner. Bei allen das gleiche Problem. Wie könnte ich das Problem eingrenzen ? (Benutze erst einmal 

```
ntpdate ntp1.ptb.de
```

MfG

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer conf.d # USE="-ipv6" emerge rdate
```

```
flammenflitzer conf.d # rdate -s time.fu-berlin.de

flammenflitzer conf.d #
```

```
Linux

flammenflitzer linux # uname -r

2.6.28-gentoo
```

```
flammenflitzer linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IPV6

CONFIG_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

```

```
flammenflitzer linux # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.28-gentoo x86_64)                                                                   

=================================================================                   

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.2.5                                                                     

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 02 Feb 2009 11:10:01 +0000                                  

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39                                                        

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1                                            

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7                                                       

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                       

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2                                                          

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                      

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2                                                    

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                     

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2               

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                      

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26                                                         

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1                                                      

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                             

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                        

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                               

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                         

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"                                                                

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                               

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                             

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                    

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"                                                

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                          

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"                                                                             

LANG="de_DE.utf8"                                                                   

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"                                                                 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                   

LINGUAS="de"                                                                        

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                      

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                              

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                           

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                              

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/local"                                         

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                      

USE="64bit 7zip X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib ace acl acpi alsa amd64 amrnb automount berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdb cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli colordiff cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups dbus de_tvtoday dhcp disk-partition divx dmi dolby-record-switch dri dts dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss emovix encode evo exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gmedia gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipod ipv6 isdnlog java joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility ldap libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors mad matroska md5sum midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses nemesi nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pnm ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline recode reflection rtc sdl session shorten spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd test theora tiff transcode truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis winbind x264 xanim xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yv12 zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sip sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard joystick mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv v4l v4l2 vesa vga fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

flammenflitzer linux #
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> flammenflitzer conf.d # USE="-ipv6" emerge rdate
> ```
> ...

 

Na das schaut doch korrekt aus!?  , eine weitere Ausgabe wirst du so nicht erhalten, die Zeit sollte nun stimmen.

Überprüfe es doch mal mit einer Funkuhr, deine Aktuelle Zeit erhältst du zb auf einer Shell mit

```
# date
```

Wenn du es etwas komfortabler möchtest könntest du auch ein kleines Script verwenden, zb dies aus dem Nachbarforum , hier funkt es einwandfrei. 

```
#!/bin/sh

rdate -s time.fu-berlin.de

hwclock --systohc

rm /etc/adjtime

date

echo "Die Uhr sollte stimmen"
```

MfG

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mein Fehler. Worauf ich hinaus will, ist, "Warum funktioniert rdate nicht mit ipv6 compilliert". MfG

Werde den thread umbenennen.

MfG

----------

